# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Immuunsysteem en allergieën >  Allergie voor schapenwol

## pjer

Wie is er bekend met allergie voor schapenwol.
Wat zijn de symptonen?
Wij vermoeden bij onze dochter een allergische reactie op schapenwol.
klachten:
dikke keel
benauwdheid
trillen
misselijk

----------

